# Before I turn 30!



## Leethal (Jan 16, 2003)

I set some pretty hard goals on my 29th birthday to complete by the time I turn 30 in July:
1) Pay off my credit cards 
2) Buy a house
3) Start my MBA
4) Get my weight under 200lbs
5) Compete in the Wild 100 Mountain bike race.
6) Start Racing BMX again.

I have completed 1-3, well technically I start my MBA tonight. The race for Goal #5 is not until August and is highly dependant on #5.

Anyhow, my weight has been a problem for me for quite some time now, since a year or so after high school, when I went from being a competitive swimmer and cyclist to plain old lazy type person. I plan to document my meals and my activity here.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 16, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Leethal (Jan 16, 2003)

*1/16/03*

Day 1. January 16th weight 254 bf 34%

Breakfast 

2 morningstar breakfast patties -160 cal, f 6g,c 6 g, p 20g 
2 Eggs                                        - 140 cal, f 9g,c 2g, p 12g
1 cup fat free milk                       -  90 cal, f 0g,c 13g, p 8g

10am
1 serving Whey protein in Water -92cal, f 1.2g,c 2.8, p 17.5g

12:30
A buffalo chicken salad
1 Breaded chicken breast, with hot sauce -365cal, 18 f, 13 c, 35p
Iceburg lettuce with cheese and celery     - 200cal, 16f, 0c, 12p
Bleau cheese dressing                               -75 cal, 8f, 0c , 12p

3:00
1 serving Whey protein in Water -92cal, f 1.2g,c 2.8, p 17.5g

6:00
Chipolte Chicken Burritto              -590cal, f 23, c 59 35p
Diet Coke

9:00
1 serving Whey protein in Water -92cal, f 1.2g,c 2.8, p 17.5g


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes good luck!  I'll help you achieve your weight goals if you help me buy a house!!!    That's one of my goals this year!


----------



## Leethal (Jan 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Buying a house is awesome, I had one a few years ago but changed jobs sold in then got into debt. Things are so much easier when you don't have to pay credit card companies, it is amazing how much money you can save.


----------



## Leethal (Jan 17, 2003)

*11/17*

7:30
2 morningstar breakfast patties -160 cal, f 6g,c 6 g, p 20g 
2 Eggs - 140 cal, f 9g,c 2g, p 12g
Water

10:30
1.5 sccopes Whey                        -138 cal, f 1.8, c 4.2, p 26.25

12:00
Chef salad                                      -175 cal f 6 , c 10, p 16
Dressing                                         -170 cal f 18, c 2 , p 0   

3:00
1 serving Whey protein in Water -92cal, f 1.2g,c 2.8, p 17.5g

5:00
Steak
1/2 potato
3 small slices italian bread
1 glass wine

8:00
1 serving Whey protein in Water -92cal, f 1.2g,c 2.8, p 17.5g


----------



## Leethal (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hungry*

I want some carbs/bread!!!


----------



## Leethal (Jan 20, 2003)

*11/18*

Place holder


----------



## Leethal (Jan 20, 2003)

*11/19*

Place holder


----------



## Leethal (Jan 20, 2003)

*1/20/03*

Breakfast 
EAS MRP drink

10
1.5 servings Whey protein

12
Chef salad for lunch

4pm
1 Serving Whey protein


----------

